# Revenge of the Sith



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

ROTS comes out on DVD tuesday!
Soon, the circle will be complete....


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, too bad Lucas flubbed so terribly with the first two. He made up somewhat for it with the third installment. I'll definitely be picking this one up.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I know this movie was probly analized a lot on the board but the best part in my mind was lightsaber battle between Obi-Wan and Anakin, other then that the fist three films were better, Jedi was my personal favriot...


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Damn, I thought I was all alone in liking JEDI.
But, then again, I don't think the EXORCIST is scary, so what do I know.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

tuesday?

We get it on Halloween!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Damn you foreigners!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Mollins I think theres better 'horror' movies to watch on Halloween lol...
But RAXL really who could not love Jedi... I think theres only a small band of true Jedi fans...


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I got mine today!


And, most people I think, HATE Jedi, with a passion. Something about "lacks originality, too many muppets: And Ewoks"
Ewoks are the Gungans of the classic trilogy. 
But, seriously, Wicket W. Warrick could kick Jar-Jar Binks ass ten ways to Bespin with one hand tied behind his back.:googly:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I wouldn't say I HATE Jedi, I just think it's not the best of the original Trilogy. It has a great beginning and ending, I think the middle of the movie could have been cut down quite a bit in editing and made it a more fast-paced movie.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Got Ep 3 today. Love it.

Also got Battlefront 2 today. Now I just gotta get another Playstation 2 so I can play it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

RAXL said:


> And, most people I think, HATE Jedi, with a passion. Something about "lacks originality, too many muppets: And Ewoks"
> Ewoks are the Gungans of the classic trilogy.
> But, seriously, Wicket W. Warrick could kick Jar-Jar Binks ass ten ways to Bespin with one hand tied behind his back.:googly:


That's something I'd pay to see: A battle betwixt teddy bears with a bad attitude and idiot creatures who go out of their way to seem cute, but wind-up being annoying instead. I agree that Wicket with his bamboo spear and his constant "Jub-Jubbing" would annhilate that moon-calf alien hillbilly.

I agree with Zombie about the editing on Jedi. I believe the whole Ewok angle could have been eliminated altogether and more concentration paid to whether crybaby Luke Skywalker would continue along his chosen path of a Jedi or followed his father in the ways of the Dark Side and The Sith. It wouldn't have hurt the film in the least, and most likely would have rocketed it to somewhere near the top of the heap.


----------

